# Lifeboats at Blyth



## Bob S

MABEL ALICE, ex: Arun class now used for survey work

Any info appreciated about the "Blyth Volunteer Lifeboat" alongside


----------



## spartan

Hi Bob, the Blyth Volunteer Lifeboat named Spirit of Blyth And Wansbeck,was originally built for Caister (Norfolk) volunteer station in 1990.Named after Bernard Matthews who donated the £4000,OO build cost. She was at Caister from 1990 till sold to Blyth in 2004.
spartan


----------



## Bob S

Many thanks spartan, someone mentioned Bernard Matthews but only reference I could find was for a rib boat.

Cheers

Bob


----------



## Ambak

Having withdrawn the AWB from Blyth in 2004 and replaced it with a D-class, the RNLI have now announced a two year trial operation of an Atlantic 85.


----------

